# Private Message facility



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This facility is available once you have posted five (5) times, just click on the name of the person you want to contact and pull down the send private message,, hey presto!

Maiden


----------



## Flioe (Jul 14, 2010)

!!!! I See. It really should say that somewhere in the FAQ~:confused2:




MaidenScotland said:


> This facility is available once you have posted five (5) times, just click on the name of the person you want to contact and pull down the send private message,, hey presto!
> 
> Maiden


----------



## canados (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks..I thought if was not possible


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

I have posted over 5 and still can not send pm.


----------

